# Stolen golf r (cn15 yck)



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Sorry if this is in the wrong section, but,

Got woken up this morning at 2.10am with my wife shouting me to phone the police as someone is driving off in the car, Went downstairs to find the rear door had the lock drilled out and the keys for my Golf R missing!!

The keys where on the dining room table and rested on top of some cash, the cash and a I-pad next to it was left, and just the keys taken.

Police told me I should have taken the keys to bed with me!!!



Anyone see's it, please phone the police, Car was stolen from the Willenhall, West Midlands area!!!

Absolutely devastated, got a young family and to know someone has been in my house, has really made me think its not worth having a nice car anymore!!


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Scumbags !!! I feel for you mate. Sounds like it was stolen to order. Does it have a tracker fitted ?


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Bigoggy said:


> Scumbags !!! I feel for you mate. Sounds like it was stolen to order. Does it have a tracker fitted ?


No tracker fitted, Car only had 500 miles on the clock, Im ****ed that I filled the car full of petrol yesterday night ready for work this morning!!!:wall:

Never had problems with any of my cars(Evo's, Subaru's, Focus RS etc) and I own this car a month and its gone already!!!


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

There really is some scum in the world. And the police are cheeky saying you should of took your keys to bed ! I really feel for you mate with it being so new aswel. I wish i could help


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Gutted for you fella ( really am ) and yes it does make you think twice.


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Worst thing I heard them killing the car down the road while the engine/gearbox cold

You take care of the car, polish/wax it etc on the weekends, and the thieving scum are probably smashing the crap out of it, makes me sick to think what there doing in it!!


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Sorry to hear it and hope it doesn't affect you and the family!


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

The engine is still new aswel so will still be running its self in. I hope they are caught mate. Will prob be a getaway car so they can go steal something else. They dont care about the hard work and care it takes you to have such a nice car


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Too right matt atleast you and family are all ok and safe scooby


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

Gutted for you, will keep an eye out


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks for the support guys, Missus doesn't want the Golf R sitting on the drive anymore, If the keys where not on the dining room table, would they have come up the stairs?? 

I have window blinds on all the windows, so they haven't looked through the windows to see the keys, they where coming in the house for those keys, it keeps playing on our minds thinking how far would they have gone for them!!! 

If it comes back, I might see if I can trade it in for a GTD, or might just get myself a cheap car the way I feel at the moment!!!


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Dont let them bring you down mate. When its back get a tracker and a window sticker to let them know there is one fitted. Get some cctv or even a dummy one to put them off. And a burgelar alarm for the house. Or a big ass dog


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Bigoggy said:


> Dont let them bring you down mate. When its back get a tracker and a window sticker to let them know there is one fitted. Get some cctv or even a dummy one to put them off. And a burgelar alarm for the house. Or a big ass dog


It was the dog that woke the missus, she heard him growling and got up to look out the window, unfortunately he is a soft Labrador so not sure he would have done much, maybe except lick them!!

I just cant believe its gone, Its shocking really, as I've had plenty of nice cars over the last 10 years with no trouble, but I knew that these R's where quite desirable to thieves, just didnt think it would happen to me!!


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Cant even feel safe in your own home these days. Could they have followed you home some time and been watching you ? Atleast the doggy done enough to wake the missus or you would still not know. Its not like its an inconspucuous car eithe, dont see many red ones. Is the word being spread around your area on facebook ?


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Bigoggy said:


> Cant even feel safe in your own home these days. Could they have followed you home some time and been watching you ? Atleast the doggy done enough to wake the missus or you would still not know. Its not like its an inconspucuous car eithe, dont see many red ones. Is the word being spread around your area on facebook ?


Yeah, put it on the forums i go on and Facebook so spreading the word!!:thumb:


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Hope its found mate. Good luck


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

gutted, cant believe what the police said thats just stpid as much as we love our cars etc its what we pay insurance for, cars can be replaced pretty easily had they cm eup stairs who knows how far they would have gone.

JUst that thought that someone has been in your house whilst your sleeping, i recon my other half would want to mve it would terrify her that much. i know its your car but hopefully they have met a tree or something whilst trying to get away etc.....


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

The police advice is very poor. Like you said mate if they wanted the keys that much would they have come further into the house for them?

Very sad to read this and hope it doesn't worry you or the family for long. Scumbags


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Sorry to hear that mate. At the end of the day though it's only the car they took, at least you and your family are safe. It could have been worse. Shame on the police for trying to put any blame on you.

Sutty.


----------



## R&SKXA (May 19, 2013)

I've had a S2 ERST stolen before so know first hand how frustrating it can be. 
I've got CCTV on the house constantly pointing at cars now, which isn't the cheapest way of going, and alarms on the back door. The front door has three locks on it so only the back door is alarmed. Its only a £20 shed alarm from Amazon but if someone opens the door and it goes off, the whole neighbourhood know about it. For the sake of £20 it'll scare the **** out of any one breaking in. 
Also to get my keys, they'll have to go through my GSD, shame she soft as hell but they don't know that


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Absolutely gutted for you. As said before, the police advice wasn't good. They were getting the keys wherever you kept them.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Mate that's shocking. As said police input is poor, never ceases to amaze me the ridiculous things they come out with. My Mrs always says when I bring keys up to bedside unit she would rather the cars get taken than risk of people coming further into the house.

Don't make any snap decisions, let it settle down and take your time as to what you want to do. Difficult to put myself in your shoes and can see why you would want to change your car but equally scum like this shouldn't dictate how you live.

More than anything glad your family and dog are safe. Can only wish the scum who did this get what's coming


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

Gutted m8 sorry to say this but if they want a car they will get it. Just remember your all ok and even though we all love our cars they are still only cars, family is what's important


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

That's shocking to hear hope you get it back

For your family's (Wife's) peace of mind I suggest you review your security going forward.

HD CCTV Cameras are very reasonable now, sub £100 will get a half decent camera. In fact BT have the Home Smart Cam 100 which is a wifi HD CCTV camera on offer at £70.

http://m.shop.bt.com/products/bt-sm...ail&utm_campaign=email160315&utm_content=XJ00

Is your house alarmed? Can you fit security bolts on back doors? Outside floodlights? All these things will help settle the wife's mind which will be your biggest challenge I'm sure !

Good luck


----------



## AJW001 (Feb 5, 2015)

Gutted for you! Such a lovely car, seems like this was a proffesional job if the locks been drilled and they didnt take anything else, possibly export job with change of vin numbers and plates,


----------



## Superlander (Apr 21, 2012)

Sorry to hear mate, things will work out one way or another.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

So sorry to wake up and read this. The main thing is you and your family are physically unharmed. Now comes the psychological drain of the what ifs. 

I hope the thieving *******s get their just desserts.


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Hope you and the family can get over this. Don't worry about the car just glad your family is ok


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Sorry to hear this; its sickening how people work hard to have nice things and then these c0cks just feel they can (and obviously do) just take them. As said before, better to leave the keys downstairs as they would have probably gone right through the house for them and that doesn't bear thinking about.....as hard as it is to accept now at least nobody you care for came to any harm.

Did the police even turn up at the house? I suppose there would have been very little they could have done but the comments made were shocking :devil:. I would make sure you ramp up the security at home as suggested, although I don't suppose you will have another R.


----------



## Phssll (Nov 8, 2014)

Cars can be replaced and not worth the risk that any threat could bring to your family you will not want it back now its gone hopefully you will get a equally good replacement did you take out gap insurance ?


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Sorry to hear this mate. It wasn't even five minutes ago that I was reading your thread when you were showing us lot here your new Golf R off.

I hope the Police catch these scumbags, as already said their comment about leaving the keys was pretty useless.

That was in a pretty rare colour for an R too so it should be distinctive to anyone who knows their cars that can keep an eye out for it.

GTD sounds good replacement if you don't get the R back.

Give your Labrador a pat for me, love Labradors.

Sorry again mate.


----------



## mirra_finish (Nov 14, 2011)

Gutted to hear that mate. We all love our cars here, and feel for you.

Anyway, the police have to be involved don't they? It's breaking and entering, trespass, theft etc. etc.

Scum....


----------



## Danny Fireblade (Mar 8, 2015)

Feel for you mate, but you did the right thing by leaving keys downstairs as even though having a car stolen is traumatising, it isn't as traumatising as waking up to having someone stood over you waving a baseball bat or machete. 

If they have gone through the trouble of drilling the lock then they would have got the keys anyway as long as they could get in the house. 

Don't worry about the police advice, you more than likely got an officer that doesn't understand that his opinion may not be the best advice to give at that time. 

It was more than likely stolen to use in a burglary or store break and will be dumped once it's used, hopefully they won't change the plates and the ANPR cameras will pick it up and justice will be swift. 
Good house security is a must, not only good deadlocks but also bolts that can only be opened from the inside and motion activated floodlights with a cctv camera or two thrown in for good measure. The trick is to systematically go around your house and with every window and door think how you could gain entry either quietly or noisily, then put in preventative measures. 
Hope it all works out good in the end though.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Damn, these guys knew what they were after and no doubt it was to order as why take such risks just for a joy ride or as a get away car. Nothing can be said that either hasn't been said or you havn't thought of yourself, these guys wanted it and by the looks of it, would have not stopped at getting it, so glad the keys were easily found.
You cant let things like this put you off otherwise you will be fearful about every decision about anything you buy in the future. 
I've had a car and a motorcycle stolen in the past and know how gutting it is to loose something so personal. 
Trackers are good but not secure as you think and with the way modern criminals are operating today they probably would of had a cell blocker prevent the signal from being recovered anyway.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

That's shocking. Too many POS around tbh. Hopefully someone will find the car, it's pretty distinctive so I don't think they'll be using it as a getaway. 

whatever happens, get a tracker fitted on the next car. 

I'd recommend ABS Avocet locks too if you have euro style locks. They snap in half with ease - thieves think they'll have you but the mechanism is completely blocked. They can't drill through them either


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm truly gutted for you. Having my house burgled or having my car stolen are my worst nightmares, to have them happen in one scenario is unthinkable. Fingers crossed you can get back to some normality soon, or they at least find the car.

As for the police, if he/she said that you SHOULD have taken the keys to bed with you then he/she was an idiot IMO. Talk about pouring salt in an open wound instead of supporting the victim or giving future advice. What a c*ntish thing to say.


I will screen shot your original post and share it on Facebook


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm really sorry to hear this. Some right scumbags can't let anyone enjoy their stuff. 

Hopefully they are caught and the matter resolved properly.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Cant imagine what that's like, feel for you all.
My grandads house got broken into not to long ago, ok they got through a small window, had left it on catch as he was decorating. They nicked some watches, cash, and keys and walked out the front door. Hes actulaly so lucky as he usually sleeps downstairs (bad leg) this once he went upstairs.

About taking the keys upstairs, police told him to never take the keys up to bed with you and to leave them in plain site. Will be one of the main things someone will look for. It will get them out your house quicker to.
Apparently insurers are meant to tell you to leave them were they can be seen. Not a window will obviously but this reduces the risk should anything to you or family.


----------



## Fuzz573 (Sep 18, 2013)

That's awful. Glad no one was hurt though. This has happened a lot in my area. A colleague from work has the same golf r in the same colour and he interrupted guys on his drive a month ago nosing around the car.

Do you have a garage you could put it in over night? Driving round my estate it amazes me the wealth on driveways displayed when most of the homes have double garages.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Sorry to hear this buddy . its horrible when you know somebody had been in the house when you have kids ...


----------



## daydotz (May 15, 2011)

It's awful but at least your safe

My friends just had his RS6 taken


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Sorry to hear of the incident, very unnerving knowing someone has been in the house , never mind taking the car.

On a positive note no-one was harmed and the car can be replaced.
Not much consolation but the unease of the break-in will go away in time - just increase your security to reduce your pain

If a tracking device was fitted the police may have found the car - in which case it would be returned (after a good ragging no doubt) or repaired and returned (after ragging and damage) so tracking devices aren't always a such a good thing. 

I'm sure you'll have a few incovenient weeks in the meantime, but thats what we pay our insurance for.


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks for your support guys!!:thumb:

Just had enough of phoning round today, car insurance, house insurance, glazing/lock company, VW finance etc!!


----------



## brobbo (Oct 19, 2007)

scoobyboy1 said:


> Thanks for your support guys!!:thumb:
> 
> Just had enough of phoning round today, car insurance, house insurance, glazing/lock company, VW finance etc!!


feel for you mate, do you have gap insurance?


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Gutted for you buddy , I know how you feel I had my first car stolen it was a **** heap but not the point , Main reason I have a garage and wouldn't buy a house with out one , And cctv won't do nothing I have that too The vids on you tube of guys stealing cars they always block there faces, steering locks are good and keep car keys and steering lock key sepeate 
hope you get it back with no damage


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Lowest of the low, hopefully you took out shortfall insurance since its so new!


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

sorry to hear your car was stolen - these guys have no shame at all and don't are for the victim. its better they got the keys downstairs rather than them being kept upstairs with you - they might have went through the house and woke everyone up and roughed you up a bit to get what they wanted.

you will be fine with regards insurance - any new car which is less than a year old is replaced with a new car. personally I wouldn't want the car back - better its destroyed as you don't know what they've done with it.


----------



## Balddee2 (Feb 14, 2010)

Sorry to hear about this, hope you get everything sorted without too much hassle.

Im a fellow R owner and judging by the number of posts on the owners forum its a popular car with the thieves!

Not trying to defend the police advice, however i have seen them say take the keys to bed with you on a lot of occassions and a friend who's a copper says the same. The logic being that, despite the fact that theyll go to great lengths to get into the house and get the keys the majority do not want any sort of confrontation as it massively increases the risk on their part (getting identified / caught / longer sentence / getting hurt etc etc). Hence if they cant find the keys downstairs in obvious places theyll just move on to the next target. Having said that i think its a brave person who takes the polices advice!


----------



## captaintomo (Nov 20, 2014)

Boils my **** hearing that! Happened to us last year, awful thing to happen. Feel for you!


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Gutting

Questionable advice from WMP too.....

Our keys live upstairs. Good physical & electronic security protects the house.

This and a noisy Westie plus assorted weaponry


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

brobbo said:


> feel for you mate, do you have gap insurance?


No Gap insurance, I was told you don't need it the first year, as the insurance company will replace like for like, just gutted as it had 500 mile on the clock and I filled it up with petrol the night before:wall:



Balddee2 said:


> Sorry to hear about this, hope you get everything sorted without too much hassle.
> 
> Im a fellow R owner and judging by the number of posts on the owners forum its a popular car with the thieves!
> 
> Not trying to defend the police advice, however i have seen them say take the keys to bed with you on a lot of occassions and a friend who's a copper says the same. The logic being that, despite the fact that theyll go to great lengths to get into the house and get the keys the majority do not want any sort of confrontation as it massively increases the risk on their part (getting identified / caught / longer sentence / getting hurt etc etc). Hence if they cant find the keys downstairs in obvious places theyll just move on to the next target. Having said that i think its a brave person who takes the polices advice!


Exactly what the police said about confrontation, they would have moved on, But I personally think they was coming for those keys regardless, If that meant coming up the stairs, I truly think they would have done that, They picked the keys off a £20 note and left the cash, They also left the I-pad that was sitting next to the keys and our joint account bank card.

All they wanted was those keys and none of the expensive electrical items in the house!!


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

The car will be parked up for 24 hours to make sure it doesnt have a tracker on it, the police will know where to look, it wont be too far from your house.
Mine was taken in the same way a few years ago......TWICE...

They would have been watching your movements for a few days, my keys come upstairs now, if they can get in my back door and past my Dog they will have to face bertie the baseball bat if they come into my bedroom.

It is a crap feeling mate.


----------



## batman101 (Feb 9, 2015)

Insurance may only replace like for like if they can get hold of one within their settlement period. I had my car stolen last year but insurance only paid out fair market value as they said they couldn't source one within their 4 week policy. May be different with your provider (mine was Hastings direct) where about in WestMids are you? Makes me feel sick that these people are getting away with an easy £30k theft. The circumstances of your theft are almost identical to mine, kids in house, keys downstairs. Lab, dog. I would say that the fact they didn't touch anything else has left us relatively unbothered by it all almost in a surreal way like it never happened. All the best to you and your family.


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

They will leave the ipad as they can be tracked nowdays


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

That's awful fella, and such a new car? You'd think it would be safer being quite distinctive in red and not even 1 month into the new reg so it'd be noticed on the road.

I quite agree about not bringing keys upstairs; my Aston lives in the garage and the house has 24 hour CCTV with signs everywhere but I leave the keys on a windowsill in the house downstairs; if thieves want them, take them! I'd rather they took the car then come further in the house cos I'd get arrested if they came in my bedroom as I'd pick the gun up with my fiancee encouraging me! :doublesho

Hope you get it back mate, will keep my eyes peeled around North Wales :thumb:


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

These are not kids joyriding, these cars are stolen to order by gangs and normally used for crime.
When they came into my house they left my wallet and phone that were next to my car keys. i had to change the house locks TWICE....They only come for the car and nothing else.
The first time my keys were taken it was daylight, they went around the back of my house and opened the back door while we were in the front room watching tele.The car was recovered the same night and i got it back 24 hours later.

6 months later they came in at night and took the door lock out and took the car AGAIN. We then got sash jammers.
The car was found 7 weeks later in Lincolnshire, it had been used to pull a cash machine out of a petrol station wall in Hull. It was ruined inside and had been ragged.

I traded it in soon after. Meant to say it was a Zafira GSI.


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Truly shocking. It's terrible thinking someone has just come into the house.
Also awful that you work hard to afford nice things and some scum just take it.

One thing to note (and I know it's not much) but believe it or not, it's better to leave cars parked on the road, rather than on the drive.
It's actually cheaper on insurance for some vehicles....I know this sounds crazy!.

If the car is on the drive, potential thieves know exactly which house to break into if the security systems on the car mean they need the keys.

Park it on the road, in the street and even if it's parked outside your house, the car might not necessarily belong to the person living in that property it's parked outside of.....meaning potential thieves may have to break into a number of properties to find the keys.....and that's more risky for the thieves. 

If you must park on the drive, install those security posts to secure the driveway if you don't have a garage


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Andyg_TSi said:


> Truly shocking. It's terrible thinking someone has just come into the house.
> Also awful that you work hard to afford nice things and some scum just take it.
> 
> One thing to note (and I know it's not much) but believe it or not, it's better to leave cars parked on the road, rather than on the drive.
> ...


So if you install the post were do you put your keys ?, along with the car keys in plain view for the thieves to see ?, going on everyones view on here it's a waste of money installing a post then just leaving the keys for people to help themselves, PS my keys are hidden and will always be (my spare isn't even at my house).

Sorry to read this OP by the way.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Blo0dy hell, Your not far from where i'm living atm in Wolverhampton. And I know people over your way. I saw a 3 door R in red just yesterday. I didn't catch the plate but I will a look out. There's a 5 door in red that also parks at a local Morrisons here (I always cringe as it's left in a silly spot ripe for pikeys - Pendeford). Really sorry to hear of this but i'll keep eyes peeled.


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Shaun said:


> So if you install the post were do you put your keys ?, along with the car keys in plain view for the thieves to see ?, going on everyones view on here it's a waste of money installing a post then just leaving the keys for people to help themselves, PS my keys are hidden and will always be (my spare isn't even at my house).
> 
> Sorry to read this OP by the way.


Guessing you got a R Shaun??

Loved my R but not sure if I want another after this ordeal. Heard them killing it down the road and all you can hear was the exhaust popping and the DSG changing through the gears!!!


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

bradleymarky said:


> The car will be parked up for 24 hours to make sure it doesnt have a tracker on it, the police will know where to look, it wont be too far from your house.
> Mine was taken in the same way a few years ago......TWICE...
> 
> They would have been watching your movements for a few days, my keys come upstairs now, if they can get in my back door and past my Dog they will have to face bertie the baseball bat if they come into my bedroom.
> ...


That is of course your dog wakes you before they do something to make it quiet, then theres the small fact of if they dont wake you your asleep, makes me laugh if your asleep you cant do **** and they can do what ever they want, they startle/wake you if your like others when you first wake up suddenly it takes seconds to get your bearings and your mind to catch up in that time they can again pretty much do what they want. i'd never want the wife to come face to face with a stranger nor anyone go near my son all for what a piece of metal? because its clean doesnt make it anymore precious. insurance is why we pay it. Each to their own of course but given you cant predict what they will do is the gamble worth it?


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

I've posted it on my Facebook, Every little helps.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Gutted for you Maye, stick it all over the web and all social media.

Really hope you get it back but as you said, do you want it back after they have had it.


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

Gutted for you mate, hope they find your car and most importantly lock the scumbags up, would love to get my hands on them,wouldnt be a lot left


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Absolute Scum. Shame we don't have the same treatment for these as ISIS would and chop there hands off


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

This has made my blood boil. What the hell is wrong with people?! 

I hope all is resolved and you get the car back in one piece!


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Just appalling - Unimaginable.
Take care of your family first, make sure your home is properly as secure as possible, get cctv put up (I got the swann kits from Maplin - brilliant)...

Then worry about the car. :thumb:

I hope you get the car back safe and sound - just seems to me like it was "done to order"


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Andyg_TSi said:


> If the car is on the drive, potential thieves know exactly which house to break into if the security systems on the car mean they need the keys.
> 
> Park it on the road, in the street and even if it's parked outside your house, the car might not necessarily belong to the person living in that property it's parked outside of.....meaning potential thieves may have to break into a number of properties to find the keys.....and that's more risky for the thieves.


That's actually a really sensible idea! Good if you're going away for a while.

OP, really sorry to hear this, must be so horrible to know they were in the house, hope you're family are okay.

No consolation for your loss but at least you are all okay. Hope you get something sorted ASAP.


----------



## brutamuk (Oct 19, 2013)

Might be a stupid idea but what about leaving a dummy key downstairs in sight? It may confuse them when it doesn't work and they'll just clear off or at least give you time to react.


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

brutamuk said:


> Might be a stupid idea but what about leaving a dummy key downstairs in sight? It may confuse them when it doesn't work and they'll just clear off or at least give you time to react.


Surely then you're encouraging them to break in and bringing more stress and worry to him and the family too along with the cost too


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

People are such scum now. Feel sorry for you but at least you and your family are okay.
As for what to do. I agree with the parking in the street if you can. That's the reason it's more expensive to park on a driveway or garage from an insurers point of view. 
Alternatively could you not get something like fake electricity fuse box and hide keys in there?


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

scoobyboy1 said:


> No Gap insurance, I was told you don't need it the first year, as the insurance company will replace like for like, just gutted as it had 500 mile on the clock and I filled it up with petrol the night before:wall:
> 
> Exactly what the police said about confrontation, they would have moved on, But I personally think they was coming for those keys regardless, If that meant coming up the stairs, I truly think they would have done that, They picked the keys off a £20 note and left the cash, They also left the I-pad that was sitting next to the keys and our joint account bank card.
> 
> All they wanted was those keys and none of the expensive electrical items in the house!!


Sounds like it's been stolen to order from the sounds of things, especially in that colour. Its rare for a golf R


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Dannbodge said:


> People are such scum now. Feel sorry for you but at least you and your family are okay.
> As for what to do. I agree with the parking in the street if you can. That's the reason it's more expensive to park on a driveway or garage from an insurers point of view.
> Alternatively could you not get something like fake electricity fuse box and hide keys in there?


I don't see the logic behind that.

If they want a car they'll stay outside for 24 hours to see which house you go into and what time you come back


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

This sucks but It was probably stolen to order. So many of these R's have been stolen recently and S3's. At least you and your family are safe.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm gutted for you, mate, hopefully the insurance will fully reimburse you for a new one.


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Might be worth going back to the old days of installing a hidden switch on the fuel pump circuit - as least with the keys the car ain't going nowhere fast.
My dad has a nice 2013 camper van (£40k worth) which is attractive steal to certain community's!!
When its on his drive the fuel pump fuse is always removed as well as a disklock on the steering wheel and a great big gate in the way.

My brother has a 64 plate M235i BMW which is his pride and joy.
He leaves on his driveway but uses a silver disklok the same as this: Disklok 30629 35-39 Cm: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike

He never leaves the car key and the disklok key together, in fact I don't want to give give his secrets away - but you will not find them easily.
Also there is a disklok key on my brothers car key ring, but its not the right one to turn the barrel of the disklok but it does go in the lock - this will really confuse a would be robber as they will think they are doing something wrong or the lock is broke, its stops them from going into the house to batter you over the head.

I'm an electrician and i'm trained to fit alarm systems. We are at the level where we are graded by Nacoss as approved (Gold" installers for security devices.

Both my house and brothers have a multi layered approach to protecting the house and the goods inside.

If you need any security advice mate feel free to give me a PM and a call.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Sorry to hear mate... I hope things get sorted soon.

this is one of the reasons I got rid of the M135i, a group of men tried to nick the car from my wife and daughter... can't take the risk.

it's sad sad world when you can't feel safe having a nice car.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

sorry to hear about this, Is the Golf R keyless? Read stories that they can take them without keys


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Dannbodge said:


> People are such scum now. Feel sorry for you but at least you and your family are okay.
> As for what to do. I agree with the parking in the street if you can. That's the reason it's more expensive to park on a driveway or garage from an insurers point of view.
> Alternatively could you not get something like fake electricity fuse box and hide keys in there?


Are you sure about that? My insurance drops dramatically when putting my overnight paring as either a driveway or garage as opposed to parking in a street.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Bad news Scooby. Sorry to hear this but so glad none if you were hurt or threatened. 

I had my Golf broken into at work recently and they stole my Sat Nav. Royal pain in the back side but it's made me realise there's more to life...

It'll take a while but (a) don't blame yourself (b) review security across your house and (c) don't let the b4st4rds get to you.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

ITSonlyREECE said:


> Are you sure about that? My insurance drops dramatically when putting my overnight paring as either a driveway or garage as opposed to parking in a street.


This is my experience.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

ITSonlyREECE said:


> Are you sure about that? My insurance drops dramatically when putting my overnight paring as either a driveway or garage as opposed to parking in a street.


Yeah I moved from on street parking outside a rented flat into garaged in my own house. Same postcode and pretty if anything a nicer area. Price went up due to garage.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Never have i heard of an insurance premium increase due to be being parked off the road on private property and/or garaged. It should decrease. I would get quotes elsewhere.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

rtjc said:


> Never have i heard of an insurance premium increase due to be being parked off the road on private property and/or garaged. It should decrease. I would get quotes elsewhere.


Any excuse to bung on a few quid!


----------



## davidcraggs (Aug 1, 2007)

Christian6984 said:


> sorry to hear about this, Is the Golf R keyless? Read stories that they can take them without keys


Nope golf R is not keyless. Sorry to hear this OP.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

DLGWRX02 said:


> Any excuse to bung on a few quid!


Unbelievable. I'd get my cover elsewhere. At my home address my premiums half if car is parked off the road and garaged on our property.


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

mine was cheper on the road than in a locked garage. After asking why they said ''well you may drop a pot of paint or your ladders on the car in your garage''. Unblievable insurance companies.

Anyway best wishes to the OP and hope you get it all sorted in the quickest and easiest way possible


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

rtjc said:


> Never have i heard of an insurance premium increase due to be being parked off the road on private property and/or garaged. It should decrease. I would get quotes elsewhere.


It was only £8 tbf but I wasn't changing provider just for that. After all they have me a £400 reduction in price because I had been with them 5 years and they are always cheapest.

Anyway back on topic. Any news from the police yet?


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Heard this too. Wife's car was more expensive to insure when garaged rather than on the driveway, but it still is.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Tricky Red said:


> Heard this too. Wife's car was more expensive to insure when garaged rather than on the driveway, but it still is.


Same with daughters' car. I park mine in garage while hers gets left on driveway due to it costing more to keep it in the garage.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

My car is more expensive to insure if its on the road. Hell they wouldn't insure it without a tracker either! My premium went down by a good £70 if parking in a garage.

On the road they explained that anyone could key it, a slate might get blown in the wind and hit your car, a white van could mysteriously crash into it, its easier to steal etc etc


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Any update on this OP?

Have the Police been keeping you updated with 'developments'?


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Any update on this OP?
> 
> Have the Police been keeping you updated with 'developments'?


Police update, "Here's your crime reference number, have a nice day".


----------



## batman101 (Feb 9, 2015)

You would think in this day and age they could backwards trace a sat nav.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

When our camper got stolen a week passed before the police called and said 'hello, we have reason to believe that your camper van was stolen ...'

And that was it :lol:


----------



## SonicH1 (Mar 3, 2015)

Sorry to hear about the car, hope you get it back



Rayaan said:


> a slate might get blown in the wind and hit your car,


In my experience this would get put down to 'an act of god' unless you could prove othewise e.g. neglect of the roof from which it fell


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Bit of a update, The police have been round and said that they think the same guys stole another car near where I live a few hours after my car and have been caught, they are part of a gang and they are trying to get them to give up some info on the rest of the gang and the were about of my car!!!


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

DLGWRX02 said:


> Police update, "Here's your crime reference number, have a nice day".


Pretty much how I felt, until a few hours ago. They had not been in touch, and I kept thinking if they know anything, even tried to phone the station and got no answer

But they come round about 4pm and told my missus the update, and come with some window and door alarms, so fair play to them.

Also had a new security light fitted to day, and the missus has been on the phone to get a new house alarm fitted, Shame its come to this to realise how vulnerable our house was!!


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

Gutted for you mate. A few years ago I worked for Scope as a tutor. One day, a guy started attending a few years after he was made disabled following a car crash. To cut a long story short, he crashed a stolen car whilst being chased by the Police. His family sued West Yorkshire Police for 'instigating' a dangerous pursuit and won £2 million in damages. The day after I suspended him for violent behaviour my car was vandalised. I really hope you recover your car but if you don't, lets hope the only harm they do is to themselves and not to someone else. I know that sounds harsh but I really don't think the liberal approach can work on people like that. My burglar alarm is pictured below!


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

That's good news about the police catching someone they think could be responsible for the theft. I think they get a harder time than they deserve really.

Sad fact is most people only get alarms fitted once their house/garage has been broken into. My friend fits alarms and says its the first question he asks, he reckons 90% of people say yes.


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

m2srt said:


> View attachment 41329


Lovely German Shepherd:thumb:

When I was younger we always had German Shepherds, My dad still has one, but he is a nasty thing who actually attacked me once giving me a scar on my right arm, great guard dog, but I have a young son so when we was thinking of getting a dog we ended up getting a Labrador!!!


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

scoobyboy1 said:


> Lovely German Shepherd:thumb:
> 
> When I was younger we always had German Shepherds, My dad still has one, but he is a nasty thing who actually attacked me once giving me a scar on my right arm, great guard dog, but I have a young son so when we was thinking of getting a dog we ended up getting a Labrador!!!


Ours is soft as putty but has a bark as loud as SWMBO's!


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Regarding home security, look at how you'd get in.

For UPVC or composite doors, fit snap & drill proof euro profile locks, use window locks on the downstairs windows, fit & use a preferably monitored alarm, join or form a small neighbourhood watch, get SMARTWATERED.

Decent sensor lighting & CCTV, even the new realistic looking dummy units.

Scum hate noise & difficulty and rarely seek confrontation in this scenario.

More likely to get car jacked on your drive or when out and about, sorry


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Just remembered those smoke alarms are awesome. Got one in all bottom floor rooms and in the hallways. I have a lock on all internal doors and I had a few extra speakers put in for the alarm which also calls me, my wife, my dad and my neighbour. Basically, if it goes off it can be heard about 5 streets away. Literally deafens you!


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

batman101 said:


> You would think in this day and age they could backwards trace a sat nav.


And how do you propose you'd 'backwards trace a sat nav'??


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

SteveyG said:


> And how do you propose you'd 'backwards trace a sat nav'??


Perhaps one of the car manufacturers needs to invent a sat nav which runs on an online system and knows where youve been and where you're going. Kind of like a built in sat nav tracker lol


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

This is nearby you too?

http://www.west-midlands.police.uk/latest-news/news.aspx?id=2755

It does appear to be that hot VAGS are the thieves car of choice.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Kerr said:


> This is nearby you too?
> 
> http://www.west-midlands.police.uk/latest-news/news.aspx?id=2755
> 
> It does appear to be that hot VAGS are the thieves car of choice.


No cars worth taking a beating for, The shameful thing though had she of handed over the keys, I bet the insurance company would of used that to wriggle out of paying up!


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

batman101 said:


> You would think in this day and age they could backwards trace a sat nav.


A Sat Nav is a Receiver and does not transmit (Maybe Bluetooth in some cases - range about 10 M).


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Kerr said:


> This is nearby you too?
> 
> http://www.west-midlands.police.uk/latest-news/news.aspx?id=2755
> 
> It does appear to be that hot VAGS are the thieves car of choice.


Thats sickening, especially when my missus drives(did) our Golf R with my 6 year old son in the car, I thank god that we didn't have to face something that bad!!

Crap really as I have to get my missus to drop me off at work every morning now, such a inconvenience, makes me think why im bothering going to work in the first place, as its not like I can spend my money on a nice car, I give up a lot to have a nice car(that includes not drinking alcohol since last year, and saving like mad)!!!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

West Midlands, i hope it's not this pair that seemed to be doing alot of cars a couple of years back, I seem to remember a few groups from that area doing various BM's and 4x4s etc, http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...jailed-stealing-250-000-worth-cars-order.html


----------

